# My partner banged out.



## Emt176 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wtf? Now im third person ride along? Great ...


----------



## Aprz (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a nice first post.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2011)

It happens alot


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol.  Thanks i thought it was a nice first post as well :lol: . It couldbe  worse though. Its only a 8hr tour.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm confused at to what this "banging out" is referring to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

The only banging I know is not appropriate for work. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Calling in sick is known as "banging out".


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol " banged out" is refering to "called out" if that makes it simpler to understand for you. Just dont have aneurysm trying to figure it out.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 13, 2011)

MRSA goes where?


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 13, 2011)

Done with this thread . My shift just ended. Lol


----------



## medicdan (Dec 13, 2011)

Is this a paid or volunteer gig? I guess I don't understand why a private service would place you as the third rider on a separate rig if they couldn't staff yours. They're better off either sending you home, calling in a partner for you, keeping you at the garage to run errands, etc. 

Instead of wasting a pointless thread, OP, why don't you introduce yourself?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> MRSA goes where?



MRSA of the vag.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> MRSA of the vag.



Ewww.


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The only banging I know is not appropriate for work.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



"like"


----------



## bstone (Dec 13, 2011)

I have no idea what "banged out" means.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bang out

what?!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Emt176 said:


> Lol " banged out" is refering to "called out" if that makes it simpler to understand for you. Just dont have aneurysm trying to figure it out.



Umm, pardon me?


----------



## TatorTots (Dec 13, 2011)

bstone said:


> I have no idea what "banged out" means.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bang out
> 
> what?!



Hahahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 13, 2011)

Emt176 said:


> Lol " banged out" is refering to "called out" if that makes it simpler to understand for you. Just dont have aneurysm trying to figure it out.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 13, 2011)

bstone said:


> I have no idea what "banged out" means.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bang out
> 
> what?!



And none of those have anything to do with leaving work early.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



I work with plenty of people that use "banging out" as a synonym for not coming into work, usually last minute. 

The urbandictionary definition is the one I was familiar with before I started working, so I just chuckle to myself when I hear it used in the not coming to work context.


----------



## truetiger (Dec 13, 2011)

Never heard that phrase used before....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

truetiger said:


> Never heard that phrase used before....



Only time I have ever heard it or used it isn't appropriate for explanation on this site.


----------



## truetiger (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't think I'd have any complaints being the "third person" as long as I'm getting paid.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it strange that I've never banged out?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Is it strange that I've never banged out?



What context are we talking about?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 13, 2011)

nvrob said:


> what context are we talking about?


:-x


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

truetiger said:


> I don't think I'd have any complaints being the "third person" as long as I'm getting paid.



Gigolo? Kinky one at that...


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 14, 2011)

*My partner called out last second.*

Im going to close this can of worms that i opened up and just revised my initial comment to" my partner called out sick today!!" By the way im Moe. Im new to the emt life website.  Going through it some more today ive come to the conclusion its a really helpful site and its got a lot to offer. Good to join


----------



## Smash (Dec 14, 2011)

I predict great things from the OP. He/She/It has all the hallmarks of a great poster: Incomprehensible first post, random use of local phrases that no-one else in the world has heard of and a complete lack of any kind of punctuation or grammar, all backed up by a staggering degree of arrogance. 

I laughed, I cried, it changed my life. 5 Stars.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2011)

Emt176 said:


> Im going to close this can of worms that i opened up and just revised my initial comment to" my partner called out sick today!!" By the way im Moe. Im new to the emt life website.  Going through it some more today ive come to the conclusion its a really helpful site and its got a lot to offer. Good to join



You did open it, however you can't cap it. Someone else has to 

Let the games begin!!!!!

BTW welcome Moe!


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 14, 2011)

Loll!!! Thanks cheif  nice to meet ya too


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> You did open it, however you can't cap it. Someone else has to
> 
> Let the games begin!!!!!
> 
> BTW welcome Moe!



Lol ok but like the asst cheif said, it was a real big hit of a post. And to be honest with everyone. Ive never used that term b4. I just heard it from one of the dispatchers at my job. The called me and said " hey moe your partner banged out today" lol.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 14, 2011)

As a welcoming gift, I took the liberty of finding you an avatar. Use it and be happy.


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> You did open it, however you can't cap it. Someone else has to
> 
> Let the games begin!!!!!
> 
> BTW welcome Moe!



Ohh yeah and i almost forgot . Thanks for the welcome rob


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2011)

Emt176 said:


> Ohh yeah and i almost forgot . Thanks for the welcome rob



You're very welcome.



PoeticInjustice said:


> As a welcoming gift, I took the liberty of finding you an avatar. Use it and be happy.



I'm missing the reference...I have no idea who/what the reference is. Feel free to find me one  haha


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm missing the reference...I have no idea who/what the reference is. Feel free to find me one  haha


/facepalm

He said his name is Moe... I pray you're joking  Youth is not an excuse for this one... Lol


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have heard calling in sick referred to as _banged *in*_ many times. Not to confused with banged up of course.


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 14, 2011)

Insert second foot into mouth.... Now!  Good.


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 14, 2011)

guess it's better than fappig IN the ambulance


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2011)

Emt176 said:


> Im going to close this can of worms that i opened up and just revised my initial comment to" my partner called out sick today!!" By the way im Moe. Im new to the emt life website.  Going through it some more today ive come to the conclusion its a really helpful site and its got a lot to offer. Good to join



We generally don't help or offer anything to people who are abrasive and jerkish to our members. You owe an apology to fast if you want to be taken seriously at all.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We generally don't help or offer anything to people who are abrasive and jerkish to our members.



Hello Pot? This is the Kettle calling. BTW, you're black.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Hello Pot? This is the Kettle calling. BTW, you're black.



I am not jerkish or abrasive. I don't call people names or insinuate they're stupid.

I don't sugar coat but I don't personally attack people.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We generally don't help or offer anything to people who are abrasive and jerkish to our members. You owe an apology to fast if you want to be taken seriously at all.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Awww, thanks Darth Sasha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 14, 2011)

Me thinks OP posted before, another name have he.  New or not, rude comments need to be left at the door as rules say to be polite.  Live by the rules or be exiled.


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 14, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> guess it's better than fappig IN the ambulance



Wait....  There's an issue with that?  Man. Have I been wrong....  I figured it wasn't an issue if no one was around


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 14, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Me thinks OP posted before, another name have he.  New or not, rude comments need to be left at the door as rules say to be polite.  Live by the rules or be exiled.



Sorry i didnt quite get what you are trying to say in the first sentence....... lol


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So inform me as to why exactly you believe it's alright to judge my intelligence based off of this thread?



Im justt kidding .. im sure you have a decent IQ.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Emt176 said:


> Im justt kidding .. im sure you have a decent IQ.



If 127 is decent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boingo (Dec 14, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Hello Pot? This is the Kettle calling. BTW, you're black.



:lol::rofl:  well played sir....


----------



## Emt176 (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> If 127 is decent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nicee!!! 
That puts you in the "very superior intelligence." Category . Congrats man!!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 14, 2011)

I wanna know what my IQ is??? 

Can you do it online? Lol


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I wanna know what my IQ is???
> 
> Can you do it online? Lol



I think you have to pay for it.

I'm afraid I'd score in the low 80s lol.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you take an IQ test for me, Fast?


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I think you have to pay for it.
> 
> I'm afraid I'd score in the low 80s lol.



91 at least, lol.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Can you take an IQ test for me, Fast?



I would have to sandbag it, just to feel smarter than you for once 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> /facepalm
> 
> He said his name is Moe... I pray you're joking  Youth is not an excuse for this one... Lol



Yea it was a long day yesterday, idk how I missed that one haha.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I would have to sandbag it, just to feel smarter than you for once
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pfft! Sandbag it and I'll feel like a genius 



NVRob said:


> Yea it was a long day yesterday, idk how I missed that one haha.


LoL I guess we can let that one slide


----------



## medicnick83 (Dec 15, 2011)

Being a 3rd person is never really a problem.
Just take charge and do everything!


----------

